# Beautiful Photos of Night Skies in Finland



## SeaBreeze (Feb 2, 2016)

I've taken some photos of night skies before with my little camera, but it's not good enough to get nice shots of the stars and moon.  When we were in Canada and Alaska, we saw some awesome Northern Lights (Aurora Borealis), but I just had an instant Polaroid camera at the time, never took good photos.

Here are a few beautiful photos of night skies in Finland.  More here.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 3, 2016)

truly lovely


----------



## Old (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks for the beautiful scenes.


----------

